# gas cylinder new installation



## AFCChris (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there
Ignorant newbie here needing some help. 

We are moving into the springs and had quote today for 1160 AED for 2 cas cylinders to be installed for our new over. It seems one would be 580 and they did 2 which means it doubles. Does this price sound right? 

I heard that new cylinders would 100 AED each so why does the charge double for the 2nd one to be done? Surely the main price is for first install and then the 2nd cylinder for normal price?

Appreciate some help to check i am not being ripped off

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

AFCChris said:


> Hi there
> Ignorant newbie here needing some help.
> 
> We are moving into the springs and had quote today for 1160 AED for 2 cas cylinders to be installed for our new over. It seems one would be 580 and they did 2 which means it doubles. Does this price sound right?
> ...


Gas charge is approx 100/120 AED per cylinder. The rest is 2x regulators and 2x deposits on the cylinders. Possibly a small charge for a jubilee clip or two and flexible hose. Don't expect any wonderful installation such as bayonet connections with non- return valves etc.


----------



## AFCChris (Jun 14, 2015)

So basically you think the price is ok for that stuff? I really have no idea as haven't done this before


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

AFCChris said:


> So basically you think the price is ok for that stuff? I really have no idea as haven't done this before


Sounds about right. Numerous companies supply so you can normally get gas in two hours. They all carry regulators etc on the trucks. You can get refills from any supplier. Chances of getting all of your deposit back is another issue when you vacate.


----------



## AFCChris (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks for your help. Yeah...getting the deposit back should be fun. Seems the use of that word is a bit pointless in this world..


----------

